# Out of bare metal foil? quick tip



## steve123

I needed to add some chrome background to the big tailight from the Streetfighter. It has a long strip of red clear plastic, but not a chrome backing plate. I'm out of baremetal foil, so I take some alumium foil, and for the glue(it needs to be thin and dry clear,) I used Future floor polish. (They sell it as Johnson's Kleer now)...it's great for making clear parts very clear, and it's sticky...very sticky. I cut the foil to match the back of the part, and brushed a little future on the clear red part. Then I applied the foil. and done!






















Steve


----------



## steve123

Bare metal foil is expensive, and using household foil can really help save money, and it works just as well..

Steve


----------



## Modlerbob

I have successfully used the aluminum foil wrap from Hershey's chocolate bars. And the chocolate was good too.


----------



## Pete McKay

I use Future for floating in photoetched details on car bodies too, like the engine script badges. Never though of this though, good idea.


----------



## JGG1701

Nice tip Steve :thumbsup:, thanks!
-Jim


----------



## steve123

Has anyone tried it for window moldings? iv'e only used it so far for Oleo struts on aircraft and of course the tailights..

Steve


----------



## Modlerbob

steve123 said:


> Has anyone tried it for window moldings? iv'e only used it so far for Oleo struts on aircraft and of course the tailights..
> 
> Steve


Are you referring to BareMetal foil or just household aluminum foil here? When I was building a lot of model cars one of the first uses I put it to was window molding and side chrome trim.

If I use household aluminum foil I try to buy the thinnest available. Aluminum candy wrappers tend to be very thin. Also peeling the aluminum away from the paper in gum wrappers is a good source for very thin aluminum. I actually got pretty good at it. I think I would try using steam now if I had the need.


----------



## Richard Baker

Small Reese's Cups have a very nice thin foil...


----------



## dreadnaught726

I have use aluminum foil on a number of occassions. Micro Scale sell an adhesive for this but it is basically white glue. If you brush some Elmers lightly on the back of the foil and wait untill it gets tacky, it works great. Just make sure you use thre thinnest foil available. Also most aluminum foil has one side shiny and the other side not so shiny. This is useful if you need a chrome effect or a brushed metal effect.


----------



## chevy263

Great tip im going to try it out thanks.


----------

